
State Attorneys Urge FCC to Combat Neighborhood Spoofing - Scoundreller
https://biglawbusiness.com/state-attorneys-urge-fcc-to-combat-neighborhood-spoofing/
======
Scoundreller
I've had a 1-800 number for several years. The receiver of the call pays a fee
for the call, not the caller.

Some enterprising VoIP companies would PAY callers a small amount for their
1-800 number traffic.

So I would receive robotic "political messages" or 20 minute voicemails (until
I cut it down to 3) of static or other randomness. Somebody was making
millions of calls and collecting their fractions of cents per minute.

But a few years ago, these calls stopped entirely.

What happened? My guess is that telecoms stopped peering with these
'enterprising' VoIP companies. The business model is still there, but nobody
is bothering with it anymore.

Why can't we do the same for spoofers and the heavily accented "James
Morrison" ?

